# Drive-thru Skeleton



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

I love this guy. The stuff he does is great, and is totally worth a laugh and a few tears


----------



## catalizms (Oct 30, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## catalizms (Oct 30, 2014)

I may have to try it


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Brilliant and hilarious! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I love the variety of responses he gets, along with the timing as he would allow them to look and ponder,Then make it move and speak, very good timing!
The timing is very difficult to teach to another person. Most rush the scare and lose a great part of it.


----------



## jackandjack (Dec 2, 2014)

reactions when the skeleton moves are just priceless  lol


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

funny, thanks for posting.


----------

